# Cat is attacking my hair constantly



## Sleepwalk (Feb 4, 2010)

I have fairly long hair (mid-back) and Silas is absolutely crazy about trying to give me a haircut. I'm not too particular about my hair, but cat-chew remnants is not exactly my look. 

He's particularly bad about it when I'm laying down, and my hair is over the pillow... He's pounced my head several times in the middle of the night, while I'm sleeping. When I'm awake, he goes nuts every time I move my head and the hair drags a bit over the pillow.

I've been able to get him to stop doing all his other no-no habits so far, like chewing the computer cords. I've been using a penny jar to shake at him when he does something big like that, that could be dangerous for him, and it's worked very well. I've been using it with the hair thing too, but it doesn't seem to be having any effect.

Someone suggested to me that maybe he's doing it because the texture reminds him of grass, and he wants to eat some. I bought him a little pot of cat grass, but he has absolutely no interest in it. I also got him a cat toy that looks a bit like a dangling ponytail, to try and give him other hair to attack besides mine. He had no interest in that, either.

I don't really know what to do about it. I've just started sleeping with the covers over my head, haha. I'd love it if there was a better way. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Just keep gently discouraging him from playing with *your* hair. He will eventually get the message that it is a no-no. When I had long hair (2' or longer) at bed-time I would sort of wind-it-up into a rope at the side of my neck and when I laid down, I pulled that 'rope' of hair over my neck. When I slept on the other side, the 'rope' was already under my neck.

Our cat, Squirrely-Jo, likes to 'groom' the hair-products out of my hair. ...and any of my friends who sit still long enough to let her near their hair.


----------

